# Rockler Beadlock Joinery Kit



## mfurey14 (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone ever used this Beadlock joinery kit? http://www.rockler.com/beadlock-pro-joinery-kit

It looks pretty legit and on amazon has some pretty good reviews. I'm wondering if this would be a good tool to use to do loose tenons for breadboard ends on table tops? I could glue the center tenon in on both ends and then just glue the tenon on the table top side and drill elongated holes in the outer tenons to allow for the table top to move. Does this sound feasible?


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I got the original BeadLock jig years ago after seeing it demonstrated on TV's "Cool Tools" with David Thein. I think it's a very good tool with a lot of uses and don't know why it isn't more popular. It's certainly less money than a Domino and IMO does the same job. 
I don't go to the trouble of paring the ridges left by this jig, I just use the BeadLock tenon material. They do sell a router bit to form your own tenons but, I don't think the savings are there. Also. the design of these tenons and matching mortices allows for a very large glue area.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought one too and really like it. I also just use the Beadlock tenons and leave the scallops in the mortises. It produces nice tight joints.


----------



## mfurey14 (Apr 21, 2015)

It does sound like a very useful and easy to use tool that can definitely speed things up. I'm just wondering if it would be usable for my situation of adding breadboard ends to tables. Like I said above about gluing both ends of the center one and then just the one end of the outer ones with elongated holes for the screws, but what about the ridges that are created with this? Wouldn't that prevent the table from expanding and contracting? My only option then is to get the pro version which has a guide to use your chisel and get rid of those ridges and have a traditional mortise, in which case I can then just cut up a bunch of stock wood to make my own tenons that are just squared. Does this sound right?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes that sounds right. You are also correct that the ridges would inhibit wood movement. A standard mortise would be a better choice for your breadboard ends.


----------

